# Apprentice



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so super excited!

2 years ago my hubby was laid off. He has since been working with Employment Insurance to go back to school to become an industrial electrician - skilled trades. He officially got his apprenticeship today and is doing a 1 year placement. 

He has 1 more semester to go, next year, at that time he will be a full time apprentice. 

Anyway... he is taking PLCs in nightschool. Im soooo excited... he came home today with a box that can run 4 things.... pnumatics... lights etc etc etc......


I cant wait! Halloween is gonna ROCK this year!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've thought about attending the local community college for small mechanics and electrical classes. Tell hubby good job and hang in there!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates goodluck and WOO HOO


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohoo!! Way to go!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

New job and good props?!?!?!?!? 

You got a winner on your hands.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great Hellrazor!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

WOW thanks for all the support guys! It is pretty exciting... actually... when he got the offer the Tuesday before Christmas... I went out and bought a 2007 Hyaundai Tucsan! 

New tucson, new job, new props... wooo hooo


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So are you going to hire him out to do props or what?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

No way! Its still gonna be hard enough to get him excited about mine! LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds great Hellrazor!!!!! I wish your hubby the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Truly good news!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You know Hellrazor - when I first saw the thread "Apprentice", I thought you were going to mention something about the upcoming season of Captain Combover's "Apprentice". My bad!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Terrific news, Hellrazor. We're all just three paychecks away from homelessness, IMHO


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Dyno, I work in the Welfare office so I know that particular situation very well... I try very hard not to take things for granted anymore. Thanks for the reminder.. we could all use one now and then!


----------

